# Louisville



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

Is there an arrow width limit at the NFAA indoor nationals (Louisville)?


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

You're okay with 2712's or anything smaller.


----------



## 10xring (Jun 10, 2003)

Maximum arrow diameter allowed in NFAA competition will be 0.422 inches, with point diameter not to exceed 0.425 inches.


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

*field tips*

Anyone know where I can get some really heavy points >200gr (or even >300gr)?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

feildfool said:


> Anyone know where I can get some really heavy points >200gr (or even >300gr)?


Lancaster Archery Supply - if they don't have it, you don't need it. :tongue:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

feildfool said:


> Anyone know where I can get some really heavy points >200gr (or even >300gr)?


What arrow size? I have some 260gr pro points for 2613s I'd make a deal with you on


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*points*

pro points would be my suggestion. easton also sells heavier points.
lancaster has them.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Kinda late to be building them now isnt it?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

jre4192 said:


> Kinda late to be building them now isnt it?


Can you recommend a fast drying glue?


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Rod Menzers Pro Points.
competitionarcheryproducts.com


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Make sure, if you are using a "27" diameter shaft that the points you put into them do NOT exceed 0.425" in diameter.

They will NOT allow you to shoot the "old style" ProPoints at the Louisville NFAA National Indoor tournament....the old style ProPoints are something like 0.432" in diameter and are now ILLEGAL for use in NFAA/WAF competition.

SImple matter to file them down if you have them...but you need to do it NOW...

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

